# Show lead



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have my pup enrolled in conformation class, which started this week. I have a lead...but it's leather and kind of stiff and my instructor says I should get one without a clip. Any suggestions? I would prefer something kind of cheap until we see if this works out. He's 11 months old right now. 

I'm considering a UKC trial at the end of the month so I should probably get something ordered.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://www.cherrybrook.com/cherryb...JhRQoEDNaxwSeWULve8H-QFatU3hW5XRoC-XAQAvD_BwE about as cheap as you can get..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Braided Loop Leads

^ $56 is a decent price to pay for the leather lead you get. It's thicker/sturdier than the fancy beaded leads, so if you have a young dog and trying to steer from set up to the ring, it won't hurt your hands like the nylon skinny leads do and you're not wary of the lead snapping like the skinny beaded leads. 

3 foot lead is all you need.

I'd personally get one with a clip until you decide this is worth sticking with.... because that's a nice lead you can use for obedience. Also, my personal thing is I don't like my dogs being on the "live" ring when they aren't working. That's the downside of having the loop end vs clip end style.

Should you decide to stick with conformation, there's different vendors who do really nice work with fancier leads with beads (which cost about $65-75).


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you for the advice! I took him to an obedience trial today and there was a vendor that had a few. She had an inexpensive 3 foot lead that will work.


----------

